# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành >  Thiết kế nội thất kiểu cổ điển, giá ƯU ĐÃI

## conchung68

*Thiết kế nội thất* phòng khách là vấn đề được rất nhiều người quan tâm nhất hiện nay. Phòng khách là phần không gian chính của ngôi nhà nơi gia chủ thể hiện cá tính, sở thích của mình. Chính vì vậy khi thiết kế nội thất phòng khách kiến trúc sư của *hoikientruc.com* luôn quan tâm đến vấn đề sở thích, mong muốn của gia chủ để làm sao có được mẫu thiết kế chất lượng và phù hợp nhất.
Bên cạnh các yếu tố về phong cách thiết kế nội thất thì yếu tố về chất liệu *thiết kế nội thất* phòng khách cũng cần được đặt lên hàng đầu nhằm đảm bảo những yêu cầu về thẩm mỹ và chất lượng thi công nội thất sau này.

Đánh giá* thiết kế nội thất, [replacer_a] theo phong cách hiện đại*

Sử dụng phong cách hiện đại trong* thiết kế nội thất* luôn nhận được những lời khen ngợi ủng hộ từ các kiến trúc sư và khách hàng. Dưới đây là những lý do mà* thiết kế nội thất theo phong cách hiện đại* lại được rất nhiều người yêu thích:
·      Đa dạng các chất liệu thiết kế: *thiết kế nội thất phòng khách bằng chất liệu gỗ, thiết kế nội thất phòng khách bằng chất liệu kính, thiết kế nội thất phòng khách bằng chất liệu nhựa…*
·      Phù hợp với nhiều không gian khác nhau: *thiết kế nội thất phòng khách chung cư, thiết kế nội thất phòng khách nhà ống, thiết kế nội thất phòng khách biệt biệt thự…
·      Phù hợp với nhiều diện tích khác nhau*
·      Đa dạng các thiết bị trang trí nội thất
·      Các thiết bị nội thất sử dụng trong phòng khách hiện đại thường là những đồ nội thất có thiết kế đơn giản, có hình dáng gọn gàng thường là những hình khối góc cạnh như vuông, chữ nhật…Giúp tận dụng tối đa diện tích của căn phòng. Không những vậy còn giúp quý khách tiết kiệm tối ưu chi phí thiết kế và thi công nội thất
Bên cạnh tư vấn thiết kế nội thất, thiết kế nội thất trực tiếp thì *hoikientruc.com* còn gửi đến quý khách hàng dịch vụ thi công nội thất trọn gói tại 63 tỉnh thành trong cả nước như* thi công nội thất tại Hà Nội, thi công nội thất tại Sài Gòn, thi công nội thất tại Cần Thơ, thi công nội thất tại Huế…*Chúng tôi đảm bảo chất lượng thi công nội thất trên nhiều chất liệu, nhiều không gian khác nhau. Với mong muốn mang đến tiện ích tốt nhất cho quý khách giúp giúp khách tiết kiệm tối ưu thời gian và công sức khi thiết kế và thi công nội thất cho không gian sống của mình.

*[replacer_a].
*
*Liên hệ ngay hoikientruc.com để được tư vấn và nhận ƯU ĐÃI lên đến 350 triệu
Tại Địa Chỉ: Tòa nhà Việt Á - số 9 Duy Tân - Cầu Giấy - Hà Nội
Số điện thoại: 02439.918.168 - 0382.263.117
EMAIL: thiết kế kiến trúc
Rất hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách!
*

----------

